# Rhodesian Ridgebacks - trust them?



## pinkcatkin (29 January 2008)

I don't often post on doggy site, but here goes.  What are your opinions of Rhodesian Ridgebacks?  I have known several that didn't exactly fill me with confidence!


----------



## GinaB (29 January 2008)

I have never met an RR which gave me reason to distrust them.

Ask KJFIT. She owns a lovely boy called Finn


----------



## Benjamin (29 January 2008)

I have experienced good and bad. (must say, the bad were very scarey!)
I take each dog how they come and not on the breed type.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (29 January 2008)

We have 2 and they are lovely. We have also recently got two Yorkie pups and they babysit them. The pups jump all over them and they dont mind at all. I can honestly say that mine are 100% trustworthy when we are about but are different to strangers when we are not here but that is why we have them for a bit of extra security when we are out. 
On the other hand my son got badly bitten by somebody elses one that left a massive scar on his arm.
The point I am trying to make is that any dog if allowed to be agressive will be. It is the idiots that make these dogs agressive not the actual dogs most of the time.
Go to a reputable breeder and see the mother and father to see what temperament they have. I would honestly trust mine with anybody and you would be more than welcome to come and meet them. They would fill you with confidence


----------



## Onyxia (29 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I have experienced good and bad. (must say, the bad were very scarey!)
I take each dog how they come and not on the breed type. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Only way to be 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Good and bad in all breeds,get a good dog and it's a good dog end of story.

I'm in love with KJFITS lad...want to kidnap him


----------



## kibob (29 January 2008)

I've got one and he is a big soppy dope!!  I have never had any reason not to trust him.  I've met people who love the breed and are full of praise for them and I've met people who have bad stories to tell - as others have said, I think it is more often the owners than the dog at fault.

They are, however, notorious for being "stand-offish" with strangers, and I think this is a fair character assesment - particularly as they get older.

Mine is never far away from my children and he is great with them, he's not very keen on my cats though (little lions after all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bonny (29 January 2008)

ask yourself what rhodesian ridgebacks were bred to do ?
in fairness I've only known one and you wouldn't have wanted him as a pet !


----------



## kibob (29 January 2008)

They were bred for hunting lions - tracking the lion and holding at bay until the hunter arrived to shoot the lion.  They would work in a pack and, contrary to popular opinion, would not attack a lion - even a Ridgie isn't that daft


----------



## CAYLA (29 January 2008)

I have met many of dog that fills me with distrust....normally with a knobber of an owner on the end of the leash I must say.

We have had a few rescues in...and they have all been fine, all the ones I have come across at work...again..have been fine


----------



## prose (29 January 2008)

What Cala said...

Because there are so many dogs at the park, I find myself assessing the owners more than the dogs. If someone is screaming and yelling, and the dog isn't listening to them one iota, I generally direct Stella's smooshy head in the other direction. 

Never had an issue with RRs. There's a large-ish group of them at the park and Stella likes to get right in the mix.


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (29 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

in fairness I've only known one and you wouldn't have wanted him as a pet ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

In which case after knowing only one then how could you possibly be making a fair and unbiased opinion


----------



## Tinkerbee (29 January 2008)

Ive never known one so have no reason to distrust them

and wouldnt generalise the whole breed, on strength of any ones I did know


----------



## KJJ (29 January 2008)

As others have kindly stated I have a RR, he is the most wonderful boy EVER.. 

Here he is: 
































He now weighs near 10stone!!

he is a big soft SCOOBY DOO as you can see!!











He is a complete mummys boy and does as he is told - he is my baby!!

He isn't fussed about other humans, LOVES other dogs however gets scared and barks at the if he's not sure!!

Come on guys post your ridgie pics!!


----------



## houdini (29 January 2008)

My ridgeback is softest dog ever!! She is brilliant with other dogs and people including kids. We have just had two cats and she has accepted them far quicker than the collie! She loves to play and will greet you with a grin - some people mistake this for a snarl but she smiles at people she likes!! Think its a ridgeback thing??


----------



## KJJ (29 January 2008)

Hmmm never seen my boy 'grin' he does however screw his nose up in he doesn't like a smell!! LOL!!

Oh and 'snaps' his chops impatiently if I'm slow doing something or someone is eating - he NEVER scrounges and will wander around smacking his lips but noweher near the person!!!

A definate Ridgie trait is sitting on laps!!


----------



## Onyxia (29 January 2008)

If ever there was a photo begging for PF's magic touch,it's that one!
He looks stunning hun,a real credit to you and his breeder 
	
	
		
		
	


	






[ QUOTE ]

He isn't fussed about other humans, LOVES other dogs however gets scared and barks at the if he's not sure!!


[/ QUOTE ]
Dont be silly...he will love comming to stay with Auntie Anima once you put him in that pink car


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (29 January 2008)

Here's our two.


----------



## KJJ (29 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]






If ever there was a photo begging for PF's magic touch,it's that one!
He looks stunning hun,a real credit to you and his breeder 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Awww thanks hun!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If only I could afford it - oooohhh my birthday is next month!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[ QUOTE ]
Dont be silly...he will love comming to stay with Auntie Anima once you put him in that pink car 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO!! - He'd of course love you!! He loves my mum and takes her to the biscuit tin when we visit home!! He also LOVE the pink car too!!!


----------



## KJJ (29 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Here's our two. 






[/ QUOTE ]

Hollyf they are lovely!! How old are they? What bloodlines are they from?

K xx


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (29 January 2008)

One is 10 and the other is 6. I will have to dig out their papers and see what lines they are from. The one in front has lost his weight now. He used to get quite weighty but we manage it well now. They are wonderful dogs. We have just got 2 Yorkie pups and they babysit them, the pups are really cheeky, jumping up and pawing them but they are so tolerant. If the pup wanders off, one of the RRs follows to mind them! We also have 5 cats that they love too. If one of  the cats goes to their feed bowl, they step back, they would never snap. We also have a pet sheep and the 2 horses. They get on with all of them. Yours look stunning. I love the 1st pic of yours, he looks the double in the face to Boe (the younger one) I have a pic just like yours but cant find it. When I do I will post it and you will see the likeness.


----------



## KJJ (29 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
One is 10 and the other is 6. I will have to dig out their papers and see what lines they are from. The one in front has lost his weight now. He used to get quite weighty but we manage it well now. They are wonderful dogs. We have just got 2 Yorkie pups and they babysit them, the pups are really cheeky, jumping up and pawing them but they are so tolerant. If the pup wanders off, one of the RRs follows to mind them! We also have 5 cats that they love too. If one of  the cats goes to their feed bowl, they step back, they would never snap. We also have a pet sheep and the 2 horses. They get on with all of them. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My boy is 17months - Finn gets on with both the other dogs (pictured) Cherry - ickle black terrier pup ADORES him and where he is SHE is!!! He tolerates her biting/pouncing/scratching etc and is so gentle with her - if he gets fed up with her yapping (I know I do) he puts her head in his mouth til she shuts up!! LMAO!!

He gets on fab with my horse too - jumps up and stands with paws on horses flanks when I'm riding and Jaguar just looks as if to say "What now" LOL!!

[ QUOTE ]
Yours look stunning. I love the 1st pic of yours, he looks the double in the face to Boe (the younger one) I have a pic just like yours but cant find it. When I do I will post it and you will see the likeness. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you - I think he's bootiful but then I would!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Boe is very similar colouring - the lovely rich red wheaton!

My boy is from Veltkammer lines, would be interesting if yours were too!!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (29 January 2008)

I'm like Prose.......I aways assess the owner rather than the dog!!!  Good and bad in every breed and the only common denominator tends to be (IMO) the type of owner the dog has!!!


----------



## atot (29 January 2008)

Asbolutely - if they are brought up by knowledgable owners. Infact, I wil trust ANY dog, regardless of breed, size, bloody negative media coverage, IF I know it, and if he/she are brought up properly. T

here is one in the park who herds the little children she belongs too and just looks after them - It's incredibly sweet to watch - the mother has her hands full with 4 young children, so the dog acts like a nanny - always behind them, nudging them and sitting by the pram.


----------



## kibob (30 January 2008)

Lovely dogs Hollf, what a contented picture.

Heres my baby, the biggest dope you could find:


----------



## zoesophie (30 January 2008)

Im probably repeating what everyone else has said already but like every dog its the way they are taught that makes a difference.  My sister has one and hes the biggest sweetie you could meet.  Adults cross the road when she walks him (and his brother a Staff) coz they look scarey, but if she meets kids in the park they want to meet the "big dog" and he loves the attention.  But as with others hes more warey of strange adults than strange kids!

They were both trained very well from and early age and its imperative as far as Im concerned.  I was scared of bigger dogs until she got him!  Im converted!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Here he is with his little bro!





And his daddy who he adores!


----------



## CAYLA (30 January 2008)

Kibob...he is stunning...what a lovely looking ridgeback


----------



## kibob (30 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Kibob...he is stunning...what a lovely looking ridgeback 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Awwww, thanks CALA


----------



## meandmyself (30 January 2008)

Yes. We had a lovely boy when I was a kid and he was a dude. Loved him to bits and trusted him totally.


----------



## skye123 (30 January 2008)

i know a GSD x Rhodesian Ridgeback and he is the loveliest dog ever! really soppy, loves children and other dogs


----------



## JennyAus (31 January 2008)

Will have a go at posting a piccie of my baby! He is a nine month old Rottweiler cross Rhodesian Ridgeback - now what a cross he could have made, but I can honestly say he is the nicest, softest, doppyiest, lovable boy in the world!!

Oooh cant work it out!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Can anyone help? Have pics saved on my laptop in files.


----------



## vivhewe (31 January 2008)

One of the partners at work has a Ridgeback who is absolutely lovely, so much so I am considering having a ridgeback in a few years when my collie has had her day. A friend of mine has one also, and it is daft as a brush and one of the loveliest dogs ever


----------



## KJJ (31 January 2008)

Kibob he is a stunning boy!!


----------



## clipclop (31 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Kibob he is a stunning boy!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He is, he is even more god like in real life.


----------



## kibob (1 February 2008)

Thanks K.  They are all pretty stunning on here aren't they, a gorgeous bunch of Ridgies


----------



## kibob (1 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Kibob he is a stunning boy!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He is, he is even more god like in real life. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ki sais "luv you Auntie Bonza, give you one of my special ear washes when I see you next"


----------



## Penniless (2 February 2008)

Glad to read so many positive comments about Ridgebacks.  My friend has just had a litter of puppies (7) two of which are without ridges, so guess who said she'd have one!!  He's now 6 weeks old and adorable.  As soon as he is able to, he's going to be brought over to be introduced to our young GSD and if all goes well after a couple of visits here, he will be staying.  We've known both the mum and dad for a couple of years and although they look "the part", they are without doubt the softest dogs you're likely to come across.  My friend has an 18 month old toddler and a 3 month old baby and the dogs are fantastic with the kids.  We've been going over regularly to our friends house to "play" with the pups, and surprisingly its "our" one, who makes a bee-line for us.  Can't see him and our GSD having any problems getting on, as the GSD had had other friends dogs and puppies over, and gets on fine with them.  Can't wait to get "Red" home.


----------



## kibob (2 February 2008)

Oh, how exciting -  hope all goes well and we get loads of pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Love the name btw.

Your poor friend though having a ridgeless litter - bet she's gutted


----------



## KJJ (2 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Oh, how exciting -  hope all goes well and we get loads of pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Love the name btw.

Your poor friend though having a ridgeless litter - bet she's gutted 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]Sweets re-read it, only 2 were ridgeless!! LOL!!


----------



## KJJ (2 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Glad to read so many positive comments about Ridgebacks.  My friend has just had a litter of puppies (7) two of which are without ridges, so guess who said she'd have one!!  He's now 6 weeks old and adorable.  As soon as he is able to, he's going to be brought over to be introduced to our young GSD and if all goes well after a couple of visits here, he will be staying.  We've known both the mum and dad for a couple of years and although they look "the part", they are without doubt the softest dogs you're likely to come across.  My friend has an 18 month old toddler and a 3 month old baby and the dogs are fantastic with the kids.  We've been going over regularly to our friends house to "play" with the pups, and surprisingly its "our" one, who makes a bee-line for us.  Can't see him and our GSD having any problems getting on, as the GSD had had other friends dogs and puppies over, and gets on fine with them.  Can't wait to get "Red" home. 

[/ QUOTE ]Penniless, I hope you have a lovely time with your puppy, I bet your SSOOO excited I know I was about getting my boy!! 

Savour the 'small' years - they grow so quick, by the time Finn could got on the ground after his 2nd jab he weigh 2 stone!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 So was a relief to put him down even if I did LOVE the cuddles!!

He's now 10stone!! (Pictured above)


----------



## kibob (3 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

Oh, how exciting -  hope all goes well and we get loads of pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Love the name btw.

Your poor friend though having a ridgeless litter - bet she's gutted 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]Sweets re-read it, only 2 were ridgeless!! LOL!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]






 er.....uhm... I knew that


----------



## mattilda (3 February 2008)

Missed the start of this 'cos I was away but here's my gorgeous girlie with her Xmas pressie.


----------



## KJJ (3 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]





 er.....uhm... I knew that 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

Of course you did!!


----------



## KJJ (3 February 2008)

Matty is a gorgeous girl - wish I could let my boy up on the sofa, 1) OH wouldn't have it 2) it would mean the terrier &amp; Lurcher would wantto come up too 3) there would be no room for anyone!!!!!!


----------



## Penniless (3 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

Oh, how exciting -  hope all goes well and we get loads of pics 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Love the name btw.

Your poor friend though having a ridgeless litter - bet she's gutted 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]  Thankfully she had 7 puppies, and 2 of them were ridgeless.  Got loads of photos already, but will wait until he's home here with us before I put one on.


----------

